# Dawn's lotion bar trials



## Dawni (Jul 2, 2019)

So.. First time to post something in this part of this wonderful forum 

There was a time when we in this house experimented with botanical and herbal teas and I was looking at the leftover plant material and decided to infuse the bits n pieces in olive and sweet almond oils. 

I'll call this a test of the process, not so much the ingredients because future bars will have infusions and EOs (this one doesn't yet) that are meant to be there, not just what I happen to have around.

Gosh.. My beeswax didn't wanna stay melted for more than a few seconds. Been raining all week here n though it's nice weather to work in (no sweating lol), lotions, balms n soaps are another story.

Anyway... Plant matter in these are bits of the following:
Sage
Rosehips
Nettle
Pomegranate flowers
Apple flowers
Lavender
And I decided to throw in some star anise, just coz lol

Other ingredients are coconut oil, olive oil.. mango, shea n cocoa butters, and beeswax. 

Now that I got the how done, next updates are all gonna be geared towards the effectiveness of the recipe. 

For now, I present my first ever lotion bars.... Freshly poured lol I'll update later when they're solid, I'm just that excited hehe





Comments, tips, suggestions, whathaveyous are always welcome


----------



## SoaperForLife (Jul 2, 2019)

Super mold... I can smell the goodness from here!


----------



## Cellador (Jul 2, 2019)

Welcome to the (next) addiction 

I'm sure your lotion bars will be lovely. Sounds like a nice mix if oils & butters.


----------



## Dawni (Jul 2, 2019)

Thanks @SoaperForLife and @Cellador!

They do indeed smell nice. More cocoa butter than anything else. My mom and a friend who happens to be here likes em already but personally I think they're too draggy.

Thinking if it's the beeswax or the cocoa butter I should reduce....

Oh here they are all done!




You can tell which one we tried, the bee is almost gone lol. I guess that's the downside of this kind of mold.


----------



## szaza (Jul 2, 2019)

Lotion bars (and lip balm and bath bombs) have been on my list for a long time as well!! But I keep on being too busy with soap to try other stuff yet[emoji6] Have fun experimenting, as I'm sure you will! I'm going to enjoy reading your journey [emoji4]


----------



## Kathymzr (Jul 2, 2019)

Dumb question: what makes it. “Lotion Bar”?


----------



## Kiti Williams (Jul 2, 2019)

I have a 3, 2, 2. ratio to my lotion bars. 3 Coconut Oil, 2 Coco Butter, and 2 Bees Wax.  I add in vitamin E and scent if I want to.  I use a 2 oz, cake mold from Michael's, to make a bar that fits into a 3 oz short flat can.  If you get the oils hot and then add in the bees wax, it will not harden up on you as fast.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Jul 2, 2019)

what makes it. “Lotion Bar”?  

Lotion bars are the solid form of a regular lotion.  Think of a big lip balm that you tip into your had and rub the melted oils on the rough bits.


----------



## Dawni (Jul 2, 2019)

Oooh @szaza, the things I have planned for this.. Scent, color.. God forbid I need new molds lol


Kiti Williams said:


> I have a 3, 2, 2. ratio to my lotion bars. 3 Coconut Oil, 2 Coco Butter, and 2 Bees Wax.  I add in vitamin E and scent if I want to.  I use a 2 oz, cake mold from Michael's, to make a bar that fits into a 3 oz short flat can.  If you get the oils hot and then add in the bees wax, it will not harden up on you as fast.


Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 2, 2019)

They look great and I can’t wait to see/hear more.  I just bought that bee mold last week!  I’m planning to use it today to make some itty bitty soaps with a new recipe that has some honey.


----------



## Dawni (Jul 2, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> They look great and I can’t wait to see/hear more.  I just bought that bee mold last week!  I’m planning to use it today to make some itty bitty soaps with a new recipe that has some honey.


I bought it for the same reason.. Itty bitty beeswax n honey soaps lol... Which I haven't made again in a while hehehe


----------



## KristaY (Jul 2, 2019)

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that mold! Where did you find it? It's just too adorable and perfect for lotion bars. My recipe is equal parts cocoa butter, bees wax and avocado oil but I think it's a bit too draggy also. My next batch will be to add mango butter in equal parts to the others so each will be 25% instead of 33%. I'm hoping it won't end up too soft.


----------



## earlene (Jul 2, 2019)

My niece used the little plastic containers that straight pins come in (for sewing, quilting, etc.) to pour her lotion bars into.  I thought they were perfect containers because they had tight lids, up-cycled and re-usable again and again.  Plus they were perfect for in-purse travel.  Disposable plastic condiment cups come with lids, and I thing they'd make perfect lotion bar molds, too because they would become the packaging.


----------



## KristaY (Jul 2, 2019)

earlene said:


> My niece used the little plastic containers that straight pins come in (for sewing, quilting, etc.) to pour her lotion bars into.  I thought they were perfect containers because they had tight lids, up-cycled and re-usable again and again.  Plus they were perfect for in-purse travel.  Disposable plastic condiment cups come with lids, and I thing they'd make perfect lotion bar molds, too because they would become the packaging.



What a terrific idea using straight pin containers earlene! I've always hated trying to package lotion bars then make them easy to use. I'm not sure the disposable plastic condiment cups would hold up to the heat though. With bees wax in my recipe, I usually pour relatively hot so it stays fluid.


----------



## Dawni (Jul 2, 2019)

@KristaY I bought these locally, sorry.. But I'm sure Amazon has it. Lemme come back to ya with some links. 



earlene said:


> My niece used the little plastic containers that straight pins come in (for sewing, quilting, etc.) to pour her lotion bars into.  I thought they were perfect containers because they had tight lids, up-cycled and re-usable again and again.  Plus they were perfect for in-purse travel.  Disposable plastic condiment cups come with lids, and I thing they'd make perfect lotion bar molds, too because they would become the packaging.


Thanks @earlene.. These are now still in the mold coz I'm not sure where to put them lol not very good planning on my part haha

There's not much plastic anything in the house because we've been trying to cut down for a couple of years now... I'll have to see what else I can use for packaging.


----------



## KristaY (Jul 2, 2019)

Thanks @Dawni! With your suggestion I did a quick search on Amazon and sure enough, there are lots! You shopping enabler, you.  I'm headed back over there.....


----------



## justjacqui (Jul 3, 2019)

Love your molds. Very cute. 

I prefer the in shower type of lotion bars with an emulsifier as they are not too draggy but as with all lotion bars I struggle to keep them solid during summer.


----------



## Dawni (Jul 4, 2019)

justjacqui said:


> Love your molds. Very cute.
> 
> I prefer the in shower type of lotion bars with an emulsifier as they are not too draggy but as with all lotion bars I struggle to keep them solid during summer.


That's one reason I only started making them now that it's slowly getting cooler here. In our summer I'm sure it'll melt no matter how much beeswax I mix in. 

I remelted three of the bars and added 5 grams lavender infused almond oil. It's less draggy now but I'm waiting to see how it stands up to heat. These smell nicer too. Who knew cocoa butter n lavender (scents) go together lol


----------



## MGM (Jul 4, 2019)

KristaY said:


> What a terrific idea using straight pin containers earlene! I've always hated trying to package lotion bars then make them easy to use. I'm not sure the disposable plastic condiment cups would hold up to the heat though. With bees wax in my recipe, I usually pour relatively hot so it stays fluid.



I struggle with this as well....I don't think it would be too hot to pour (even with beeswax), but I think the condiment containers would fall apart pretty quickly. The lids especially seem very prone to cracking.
So far, I just put mine in plastic bags...or if they're for home use, I leave them lying around on Kleenexes ;-P


----------



## Fiona Robertson (Jul 5, 2019)

I cut my lotion bar into little cubes, one little cube is enough for my hands  and legs then another for elbows, knees and feet


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 5, 2019)

Marie @ Humblebee and Me did a simple lotion bar with 30g CO, 20g Cocoa Butter and 20g Beeswax.  At one point I was thinking of trying that one, but maybe it will be too draggy based on the recipe @KristaY shared.  I would think the avocado oil, which sounds like a great addition, would loosen the recipe up relative to using CO.

Now see what you started @Dawni   Lotion bars hadn’t crossed my mind in weeks...


----------



## Dawni (Jul 5, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Marie @ Humblebee and Me did a simple lotion bar with 30g CO, 20g Cocoa Butter and 20g Beeswax.  At one point I was thinking of trying that one, but maybe it will be too draggy based on the recipe @KristaY shared.  I would think the avocado oil, which sounds like a great addition, would loosen the recipe up relative to using CO.
> 
> Now see what you started @Dawni   Lotion bars hadn’t crossed my mind in weeks...


It might not be.... I think that much of beeswax is for it not to get messy, which is a constant danger here because of the climate. 

I also used 30g beeswax, and I used 22% cocoa butter, together with 12g each mango and shea.. Infused olive oil at 12g, infused almond oil at 17g for the second trial, 12g for the first.

I personally like the second one more, easier to apply for me, but my mom n her friend tried it n still liked the first. It'll be trial n error for you too but it's fun watching things melt, and I remelted some from the first batch to add more liquid oil and that was fun too, no wastage also hehe


----------



## Dawni (Sep 10, 2019)

I have nothing to show but thought I'd share some experience for those interested. 

It's quite humid here even when it's cool and technically not summer anymore. We still have warm days though. And the rains are an almost constant now. So normally I won't even use lotion, except for maybe elbows n feet but my lil one loves his "assage" with the "woshin bah" haha

I've since left out both the coconut oil and the olive oil from my first recipe. I noticed they took a while for the greasy feel to dissipate (right word?) so I checked what I had.....

Grapeseed oil is the bomb in lotion bars! Lol it glides on smooth, non-greasy and after a while there's no "residue" while the skin still feels hydrated. Maybe it's just us but the olive n coconut oils were just too heavy.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 10, 2019)

I haven't made lotion bars in quite some time but am adding them back into my line next year.  I always added some fractionated CO and a bit of IPM to help with the greasiness of the lotion bars.  I'll have to go digging through my recipes when I re-organize everything to see if I can find the recipe.  I'd be happy to share it. I also used meadowfoam oil.  I tried to use lesser greasy oils that absorbed well.


----------



## Dawni (Sep 10, 2019)

Ooh if you find your recipe that would be cool  

What's IPM? 

I've read on meadowfoam oil.. Was thinking of making some sort of face serum with it. It's quite expensive here though so not very feasible for lil lotion bars so grapeseed was my more affordable alternative


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 10, 2019)

Dawni said:


> Ooh if you find your recipe that would be cool
> 
> What's IPM?
> 
> I've read on meadowfoam oil.. Was thinking of making some sort of face serum with it. It's quite expensive here though so not very feasible for lil lotion bars so grapeseed was my more affordable alternative



Isopropyl myristate = IPM   It adds a bit of a powdery feel to lotion bars and body butters.  Meadowfoam is expensive here as well.   I add it at a lower % 1-2.


----------



## bookreader451 (Sep 10, 2019)

I use candelilla wax in my lotion bars.  I did buy some beeswax to try.  I also bought the round twist up containers to put them in. We use them all the time but the plastic wrap that we keep re-wrapping looks nasty so I figured I would give them a go.    

Best thing about lotion bars are they are easy to make and harden up quickly, with only one pot and a couple of utensils to clean!


----------



## Dawni (Sep 10, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> Isopropyl myristate = IPM   It adds a bit of a powdery feel to lotion bars and body butters.  Meadowfoam is expensive here as well.   I add it at a lower % 1-2.


I think IPM will be even harder to find than meadowfoam oil, for which I've found only two suppliers so far. But it's something to consider.. Thank you! 


bookreader451 said:


> I use candelilla wax in my lotion bars.  I did buy some beeswax to try.  I also bought the round twist up containers to put them in. We use them all the time but the plastic wrap that we keep re-wrapping looks nasty so I figured I would give them a go.
> 
> Best thing about lotion bars are they are easy to make and harden up quickly, with only one pot and a couple of utensils to clean!


I need to get me a vegan alternative to beeswax too.. Harder to find and will cost more but that's their prerogative. But first I have to see if there's a market for them in my locality. Friends n family so far aren't vegan with a very few exceptions lol.

I'm struggling with packaging as well. Family is easy lol they take em as is or wrapped in wax paper and put em on a dish or on top of their cream jar once they reach home lol

I hear ya about the cleaning!


----------



## Kiti Williams (Sep 10, 2019)

Dawni said:


> I think IPM will be even harder to find than meadowfoam oil, for which I've found only two suppliers so far. But it's something to consider.. Thank you!
> 
> I need to get me a vegan alternative to beeswax too.. Harder to find and will cost more but that's their prerogative. But first I have to see if there's a market for them in my locality. Friends n family so far aren't vegan with a very few exceptions lol.
> 
> ...




  If you have a local Bee Keeper in your area, then you  can buy guilt free Bees Wax.  My local source is very careful with his bees, none get hurt when he harvests the honey and wax.  I don't see why bees wax isn't used by Vegans.  The bees make so much that the combs have to be melted down.  My Bee keeper started with 2 hives and it has grown to 12!  He has VERY happy bees!


----------



## Dawni (Sep 11, 2019)

Kiti Williams said:


> If you have a local Bee Keeper in your area, then you  can buy guilt free Bees Wax.  My local source is very careful with his bees, none get hurt when he harvests the honey and wax.  I don't see why bees wax isn't used by Vegans.  The bees make so much that the combs have to be melted down.  My Bee keeper started with 2 hives and it has grown to 12!  He has VERY happy bees!


Yes the beeswax I have is actually local, from a few hours away, and "ethically sourced." I also see a big difference in using beeswax vs. leather for example lol. I myself think beeswax is a sustainable resource but it's very hard to change someone's mind once it's set.


----------



## earlene (Sep 11, 2019)

Dawni said:


> Yes the beeswax I have is actually local, from a few hours away, and "ethically sourced." I also see a big difference in using beeswax vs. leather for example lol. I myself think beeswax is a sustainable resource but it's very hard to change someone's mind once it's set.


?  leather?


----------



## Dawni (Sep 11, 2019)

earlene said:


> ?  leather?


Beeswax, which you can get without, or with minimal killing of the bees
Vs.
Leather (the non-vegan, non-synthetic kind), which you can't get without killing the animal.. Although technically, like lard, it is a by product of the meat industry

Sorry if I wasn't very clear on that.

The basis of that vague analogy was.. I've met some vegans who do use bee products as long as it's ethically produced, but who won't use leather, because like the meat, the animal is surely killed.


----------



## earlene (Sep 11, 2019)

No, I know what leather is, I was just curious how you would use that in a lotion bar? 

But I get now that's not what you meant at all!  LOL

As an aside, taking the beeswax from a colony decreases the available comb for the bee colony to use.  In essence it is stealing from another living animal.  So although it is sustainable, it is still considered non-vegan by strict vegans.

I am not judging, simply stating the thinking process.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 11, 2019)

Dawni said:


> I think IPM will be even harder to find than meadowfoam oil, for which I've found only two suppliers so far. But it's something to consider.. Thank you!
> 
> I need to get me a vegan alternative to beeswax too.. Harder to find and will cost more but that's their prerogative. But first I have to see if there's a market for them in my locality. Friends n family so far aren't vegan with a very few exceptions lol.
> 
> ...



You could try soy wax, sunflower wax, Candelilla.  I've also seen Rice Bran Wax so there are other options.   Strict vegans will not use beeswax.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Sep 11, 2019)

I have raised bees and have not had a time where a bee hasn't flown into the wrong spot at the wrong time.  it happens when you have a thousand or more bees flying around--it definitely isn't what I ever wanted to have happen but it does


----------



## Dawni (Sep 11, 2019)

earlene said:


> No, I know what leather is, I was just curious how you would use that in a lotion bar?
> 
> But I get now that's not what you meant at all!  LOL
> 
> ...


Lol yeah sorry.. My brainwaves get themselves mixed up sometimes. Of course I knew you knew what leather is haha 


shunt2011 said:


> You could try soy wax, sunflower wax, Candelilla.  I've also seen Rice Bran Wax so there are other options.   Strict vegans will not use beeswax.


Yes they won't. I've met strict vegans also, and SO is one hehe so needless to say he won't be using my current bars lol His reasoning will be the same as you explained @earlene. I say, to each his own  

I have seen rice bran wax and it's slightly cheaper than candelilla and carnauba, and I've read good things about it too.


----------



## soaplady30 (Sep 11, 2019)

Dawni said:


> I think IPM will be even harder to find than meadowfoam oil, for which I've found only two suppliers so far. But it's something to consider.. Thank you!
> 
> I need to get me a vegan alternative to beeswax too.. Harder to find and will cost more but that's their prerogative. But first I have to see if there's a market for them in my locality. Friends n family so far aren't vegan with a very few exceptions lol.
> 
> ...





Dawni said:


> I think IPM will be even harder to find than meadowfoam oil, for which I've found only two suppliers so far. But it's something to consider.. Thank you!
> 
> I need to get me a vegan alternative to beeswax too.. Harder to find and will cost more but that's their prerogative. But first I have to see if there's a market for them in my locality. Friends n family so far aren't vegan with a very few exceptions lol.
> 
> ...



Lotion Crafters has IPM for $4.95 for 8 oz. Haven't used it recently but don't remember using it in large amounts.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 11, 2019)

She’s not in the country.  Price and shipping would be prohibitive


----------



## soaplady30 (Sep 11, 2019)

Oops! My bad.


----------

